

US work visa applications dry up (TARP, economy reduce H1B demand) - tomsaffell
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/8086392.stm

======
mynameishere
There's a very serious minority of people who are fearful for the fate of the
Western world. They always knew that politics would get them nowhere, and the
only real hope was economic collapse. Really, it's like going from a lion's
defense mechanism to a skunk's...but, whatever works.

 _As an Indian American entrepreneur in Silicon Valley, Venkatesh Shukla has
been hiring software professionals from India for years._

It then goes on to imply that he is hiring Indians because he is an
Indian...in a positive tone of voice. Jesus Christ, can you imagine "Indian"
replaced with "white". The article would never happen, because the business
owner would have been sued to death/imprisoned.

Oh, well. India has the future in its hands, so they shouldn't be too upset.

~~~
herval
I'd bet he either

a) knows more people in india, therefore gets better indications

and

b) gets better professionals willing to work for less (I'm not saying US
professionals are bad - just saying they are more expensive!)

Agree with the white comparison though...

